# TiVo HD / Lifetime / 76 hour HD drive / wireless adapter / HDMI Cable



## Xiidaen (Jan 11, 2002)

Hello,

Selling a TiVo HD with Lifetime subscription, upgraded drive (76 hours of HD recording) and includes HDMI Cable, Wireless Adaptor and remote.

I'm located in Central NJ but can ship.

Please PM me if you would like to make an offer or have questions.

--Xiidaen


----------



## Xiidaen (Jan 11, 2002)

No interest / takers?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

And what model is it.


----------



## sparkyrc (Nov 6, 2011)

Still available? How much shipped to Ft Myers Fl.

Tom


----------



## arizonabuck1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Xiidaen said:


> No interest / takers?


I'm interested


----------

